# Fahrt zu Ada Hofman



## Frank (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde,

da es ab Donnerstag endlich besseres Wetter geben soll, haben wir (meine Frau und ich) uns dazu entschlossen,

*am Freitag, den 25.07.*

die Teiche der Frau Hofman in Holland zu besichtigen.

Falls jemand ganz spontan auch Lust und Zeit dazu hat, könnte man sich ja dort treffen.

Wer die Teiche von Ada Hofman nicht kennt, hier ihre Website:

Teichgarten

Bei Interesse kurze Nachricht.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Zusammen!


@ Frank



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Wer die Teiche von Ada Hofman nicht kennt, hier ihre Website:
> 
> Teichgarten




Das kann doch keiner lesen!  

.


----------



## Frank (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

@ Volker,

 klickst du auf das schwarz/rot/goldene Kästchen (findest du unten auf der Seite) kannst du zumindest die Startseite lesen ...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Frank

Danke ich brauch halt ein bischen länger   

habs jetzt gesehen.  

.


----------



## Joachim (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

@Frank
Na dann leg ihr mal unser schönes Forum nahe ...


----------



## Frank (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Moin Joachim,

und wo sind die Werbegeschenke für sie?


----------



## Olli.P (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hi,

hab zwar Urlaub,
aber da sind ja Hunde nicht gestattet......... 










































Dann bleiben wir eben zu Hause.........


----------



## katja (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

hallo frank!

da würde ich auch sooo gern mal hin....















aber das ist sooooo weit von uns aus!


----------



## Redlisch (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo, 
Ik heb over hun vijvers al gezien verschillende films. 
Voor mijn smaak is luider planten vrijwel geen water te zien. 
Maar het is leuk om te kijken nog niet. 

@ Frank: vergeet de camera niet en maken veel foto's! 

Axel


----------



## Frank (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Zuviele Pflanzen und zuwenig Wasser zu sehen?

Hmmm  davon werd ich mich mal überzeugen.

Axel, du weißt doch: Die Kamera ist doch eigentlich schon fest verwachsen mit mir. 
Aber ... ich weiß nicht, wie es die gute Frau Hofman mit dem veröffentlichen der Bilder hat. Mal schauen.


----------



## Redlisch (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Frank,



> Fotografieren und Filmen zu kommerziellen Zwecken nicht gestattet.



Wir sind doch nicht kommerziell  

Schau dir auch den Teich für die Koi`s auf ihrem Dach an !

Axel


----------



## inge50 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Frank,

mich würden die Teiche schon interessieren, aber da muss das Wetter wirklich besser und wärmer werden.

Bis Ochtrup über die A31 auch nicht schwer zu finden, aber dann weiter   ob ich da ankomme?

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Frank (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Inge,

am Freitag soll das Wetter top  werden.

Wir könnten uns ja nach Ochtrup auf dem nächst folgenden Rastplatz auf der A30 treffen?


----------



## inge50 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Frank,

  können wir ja mal fest halten.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Frank (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Inge und auch alle anderen, 

leider hat sich das mit Ada Hofman ebend gerade erstmal wieder erledigt.  

Werde mich aber melden, sobald ein neuer Termin feststeht.


----------



## inge50 (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Frank,

  ja, mach das

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Frank (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo,

so, wie gesagt, das mit Ada Hofman war nur aufgeschoben, nicht aufgehoben.
Wir sind jetzt allerdings mit ein paar Familienmitgliedern hingefahren.
Bitte habt Verständnis, das ich es deswegen nicht noch mal angekündigt habe.

Ich kann die Teiche und das Umfeld nur empfehlen: Erholung und Genuss pur.
Die Teiche sind sehr liebevoll angelegt und werden akkorat gepflegt.
Man sollte das allerdings nicht als "tagesfüllenden" Programmpunkt einplanen.
Ich denke so 3 - 4 Stunden braucht man. 
Die Pflanzennarren unter uns können sich bestimmt auch noch länger dort aufhalten.

Erstmal speziell für Olaf, bzw. Eulenliebhaber ...


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Wunderschön ! 
Man kann an den Bildern erahnen das das ein netter Tag für euch war. 

Liebevoll gepflegte Anlage ! 

Wolf


----------



## inge50 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Hallo Frank,

sehr schöne Aufnahmen  

Muss sich ja wirklich lohnen, dort mal hin zufahren.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

Servus Frank

Wow, eine sehr natürlich gestaltete Teichlandschaft(en)  

Danke für deine wunderbaren Eindrücke  

Muß ich für nächstes Jahr einplanen  

Wann wäre denn der Beste Zeitpunkt für einen Besuch  

Denke so Ende Mai - Anfang Juni  , da blüht es ja am stärksten am Teich  

Ps.: Gibts vielleicht noch mehr Fotos


----------



## Dodi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fahrt zu Ada Hofman*

 Frank!

Wow, wunderschön. 

Toll angelegt, Teich fügt sich perfekt in die Umgebung ein. 

Und Deine Fotos - wie immer - echt klasse!


----------

